# Am I developing a goiter?



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I"m just really not sure..and my next dr. appt. isn't til the end of July. I don't have the coughing/choking, trouble breathing or feeling like something is stuck in my throat. I do have some sharp stabbing pains on the right side of my neck, like my neck is going to cramp up but doesn't. This comes and goes. When I tilt my head back, I can see a smallish bump under my "adam's apple" and can feel it too. Also looks a little swollen under the right side of my face towards my chin and goes down a bit,b ut when I feel it, I can't feel anything. I don't see this on the left side.

So does this sound like a goiter or not? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> I"m just really not sure..and my next dr. appt. isn't til the end of July. I don't have the coughing/choking, trouble breathing or feeling like something is stuck in my throat. I do have some sharp stabbing pains on the right side of my neck, like my neck is going to cramp up but doesn't. This comes and goes. When I tilt my head back, I can see a smallish bump under my "adam's apple" and can feel it too. Also looks a little swollen under the right side of my face towards my chin and goes down a bit,b ut when I feel it, I can't feel anything. I don't see this on the left side.
> 
> So does this sound like a goiter or not? Thanks for the help!


Sure does sound like it. Put water in mouth, stand in front of mirror, tilt head back, swallow.

See what you see; let us know.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I was just going to post on this very topic.

I see a small lump when I do the water trick. It is hard to swallow, and my voice goes through times when it is hoarse. My entire neck looks huge. I am going to have my husband look at my neck tonight.

The last time I complained of this the endo didn't feel anything.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I see the lump too...I don't have a hoarse voice though. I do think I have a swollen lymph node though but my neck doesn't look swollen or larger. anyone know if swollen lymph nodes go along with goiters?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I think you can have swollen glands, too, as Hashimoto's is an auto immune disease. Am I wrong?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I was just going to post on this very topic.
> 
> I see a small lump when I do the water trick. It is hard to swallow, and my voice goes through times when it is hoarse. My entire neck looks huge. I am going to have my husband look at my neck tonight.
> 
> The last time I complained of this the endo didn't feel anything.


What? Heidi!!! When did you notice this? Please request RAIU at the best or sonogram at the least of it.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

LHM (Lord have mercy) Let us hear from you about this and soon. One thing after the other; ya' know?

I am worried about my friend.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Hope everything is ok, please keep us updated.

just one quick question, how do I know if it's a swollend lymph node or gland?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> Hope everything is ok, please keep us updated.
> 
> just one quick question, how do I know if it's a swollend lymph node or gland?


Glands are thyroid, pituitary, pancreas, pineal.........................stuff like that.

Lymph nodes are this.
http://www.merckmanuals.com/home/resources/cp1/cp1a.html


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok, my husband can't see the lump. The doctor last time didn't feel the lump. So... if I feel like it is hard to swallow, my neck looks huge to me (it might be fat), and my voice is hoarse - what should I do? I know the doctor is going to say it is nothing. I had an ultrasound last year on diagnosis and the gland was normal.

Is it possible that the thyroid is slightly swollen and pressing on my voice box or something?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Buffy, Andro's method of swallowing water and tilting your head back really does work to distinguish a swollen thyroid from a swollen lymph node. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Heidi, thanks, but I'm not sick other than having Hashimoto's:confused0031: I haven't had a cold, sore throat or sinus infection(that's what I usually get when I"m sick) The area of the right side ofmy thyroid and under my jaw towards my chin feels tight all the way down my neck..it doesn't feel that way on my left side. I'm actually thinking of rescheduling my doctor appointment for an earlier time.

My dh can't see the bump but I had him feel it and he can feel it. I think it's too small to be able to be seen, it's not so large that it's visible, but it can be felt. I feel it right below the "adam's apple" is that where the thyroid is?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

That is exactly what I have. Exactly! I have no idea what it is. I don't see the doctor for another month. I've had it for a while. If you find out what it is, please post!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Ok, my husband can't see the lump. The doctor last time didn't feel the lump. So... if I feel like it is hard to swallow, my neck looks huge to me (it might be fat), and my voice is hoarse - what should I do? I know the doctor is going to say it is nothing. I had an ultrasound last year on diagnosis and the gland was normal.
> 
> Is it possible that the thyroid is slightly swollen and pressing on my voice box or something?


Did you do the "swallow water" thingy for hubby? Ask some girlfriend's at work to also give input.

And yes indeed, I would insist on ultra-sound at the very least.

This is NOT your imagination. You see; a thyroid gland will take the path of least resistance. So, it could be growing inward aroung the eosophagus or something like that. Happens all the time! You don't have to see it to know it!!

Hugs,


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

so what should we see with tilting head back and swallowing water? I just see the two lumps move at the same time(adam's apple and thyroid)

I"m calling my doc on Monday. I am getting very dizzy when I lay down. Last night I got up to use the bathroom, got back in bed, put my head on my pillow and the room started spinning very fast. I don't get dizzy when I am standing. I am also getting indigestion more frequently....I have heartburn a lot, but the indigestion is new. Oh, and my right ear feels "full" so I am wondering if I have an inner ear infection and that might be why the lymph node is a bit swollen.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> so what should we see with tilting head back and swallowing water? I just see the two lumps move at the same time(adam's apple and thyroid)
> 
> I"m calling my doc on Monday. I am getting very dizzy when I lay down. Last night I got up to use the bathroom, got back in bed, put my head on my pillow and the room started spinning very fast. I don't get dizzy when I am standing. I am also getting indigestion more frequently....I have heartburn a lot, but the indigestion is new. Oh, and my right ear feels "full" so I am wondering if I have an inner ear infection and that might be why the lymph node is a bit swollen.


Well, there are other possibilities of course. But.............sticking with the thyroid, if it is inflamed, it can cause an earache.

Please do call the doc Monday and in the meantime, if you take a turn for the worse (and I hope you don't), please have someone take you to the ER. Stuff always happens on the weekend.

I think that is part of the Hippocratic Oath; ROLF!!


----------

